# Free Avalanche Rescue Course March 27-28



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

Hey buzzards,

Thought I'd share this for those in the Durango/Silverton area (or those willing to come down here):

In partnership with the Silverton Avalanche School, Friends of the San Juans (Friends of the San Juans | Providing avalanche awareness and education in Southwest Colorado) is excited to announce a special two-part avalanche workshop and rescue clinic with Swiss avalanche guru Manuel Genswein. Genswein is a well-respected and highly accomplished leader in the avalanche safety industry. He teaches avalanche rescue courses worldwide, mainly to organized rescue groups, military, and ski patrols. This special course has been created specifically for FOSJ—with the recreational backcountry enthusiast, aspiring avalanche educators, and aspiring professionals in mind. This truly is a unique opportunity to learn from a legend!

*Fri. March 27 **FOSJ Avalanche Workshop* *6-8pm *
*Powerhouse Science Center*
*1333 Camino Del Rio Durango, CO 81301*
In this casual workshop presentation, Manuel will cover avalanche rescue fundamentals for the winter backcountry traveler, and also act as a precursor to the Saturday field clinic. This workshop is open to the public and FREE of charge, no registration required. Raffle prizes including a Venture split board, Zia Taqueria burritos and Carvers beer will be available to help support FOSJ’s avalanche awareness courses.

*Sat. March 28 **FOSJ/SAS Rescue Clinic * *9am-4pm *
*San Juan Mountains* *near **Silverton, Colorado*
This all-day field clinic will give participants an opportunity to learn from Genswein himself along with a team of avalanche rescue professionals. Participants will be able to get a complete understanding of avalanche rescue protocol, get professional training, and lots of practice! *This clinic is only offered to individuals who have previous avalanche field course experience, including but not limited to:*


FOSJ On-Snow Session 
Friends of Berthoud Pass (FOBP) On-Snow Session 
Hesperus Ski Patrol Avalanche course 
Any Level 1 Avalanche course
 This clinic is FREE of charge; however advance registration is required with limited availability. You can register for the course here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/fosjsas-rescue-clinic-tickets-15094164051

Hope to see you there!

-STD*


----------

